# Paul Allen Asks, "What Do I Love?"



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Pusl Allen Asks, "What Do I Love?"*

FWIW












> Most kids discard dreams of becoming an astronaut as fast as they abandon childhood toys. But when the kid is Paul Allen, and he grows from geek with smudged eyeglasses to one of the richest men in the world, dreams can become reality.......


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

isn't that spelled P U S C L E?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> isn't that spelled P U S C L E?


:laugh: 

I'll fix that. :dead:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Pretty cool article. It would be nice to invest our riches in our dreams so easily.

But its also nice to read about Mr. Allen. He sounds like a pretty level headed guy and enjoying his life. I am quite sure many of the richest people in the world do not always hit home runs in investments and loose money as well.

Nice to know he is such a giver as well.


The best part is.... he is our owner!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

speaking of boyhood fantasies, the article says Paul is linked to the one on the left...

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0166..._33.jpg?path=pgallery&path_key=Harring, Laura

STOMP


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I think he needs to find some love for his teeth! Worth all that money and can't even afford a decent dentist:no: 

Seems like a pretty cool guy though! It's great that gives so much. While Most of these ultra rich only give for the tax break, Paul Allen seems sincere to his causes.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

This is a guy who will donate 1.5 million to help those affected by the Tsunami, will create the Allen Foundation for Brian Research to the tune of 100 million.... all very good PR and TAX moves but he is the same guy who fired Bob Whitsitt two days after getting out of the hospital while fighting cancer (couldn't you wait a decent amount of time, not that I am a Bob Whitsitt fan but be a humanitarian), he is the same guy that sent 88 hard working, devoted employees home without a decent severence package and had them escorted from the building. The declare bankruptcy on an arena funded by bonds from retirement funds... because he no longer liked the interest rate he originally agreed to. He had a way out, he could have personally guaranteed the loan and the bond holders would have lowered the interest rate.... this was a retirement fund his greed affected.

While his philanthropy is admirable, this is not a man with a heart. If so, he would care about the little people that work for him and devoted years to him. He sent them packing without a thanks. He fired Bob Whitsitt two days after leaving the hospital from cancer surgery. He probably never thought once abut the retirement funds affected by OAC's bankruptcy. I am sorry for all of the devoted Portland fans... sorry he is your team's owner and I hope Phil Knight or someone with some managment skills can buy the team and run it properly. 

The Blazers still have some good people working for them and there is still some good in the organization. I just find it hard to fall for the Paul Allen is a great guy B.S.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

Like Gym Rat, I have significant experience dealing with Paul Allen companies and I agree 100% with her. He is a miserable person and has surrounded himself with miserable people (Bert Kolde, Bob Whitsitt, etc). 

He is a terrible businessman who won the lottery by riding the Microsoft wave with Bill Gates.....fortunately for him he's got so much money that even he can't squander it all. He gets into business ventures, makes committments and then pulls the plug without regard for the damage done. ASCN, The Portland Fire, The Rose Quarter, the rail Blazers. Do you know how many employees left longtime broadcasting positions to join ASCN, only to have the rug pulled out from under them less than 18 months into the venture? Lots.

Do you know how many creditors and employees were screwed when he decided he didn't want to live up to the committment he made to fund the Rose Quarter? Lots.

Do you know how many of his employees in Portland he knows by name? Other than players, coaches and senior management....zero. Do you know how many employees who are among the best in the business at what they do that have left or been let go in Portland? Lots. The once "trail blazing" organization is a 100% committed to mediocrity in every way. The mess on the court is only half the story.

Paul Allen has the personality of a doorknob and if he wasn't worth $20 billion no one would give him the time of day. 

He may be a good owner because he has deep pockets, but don't ever mistake him for a class act.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NBAGOD</b>!
> He is a terrible businessman who won the lottery by riding the Microsoft wave with Bill Gates.....


Hmmmm.....ever heard of this book?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

As an employee of the Rose Garden, the guy has his body guards tell us to not look at him.....We have to shut down practically all of Drexler Dr. and Interstate Ave. when his bus leaves......The guy is very strange....Before last year when the Blazers went for this whole connect back with the fans thing, i dont think i had ever seen Allen even acknowledge the fans......


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> As an employee of the Rose Garden, the guy has his body guards tell us to not look at him.....We have to shut down practically all of Drexler Dr. and Interstate Ave. when his bus leaves......The guy is very strange....Before last year when the Blazers went for this whole connect back with the fans thing, i dont think i had ever seen Allen even acknowledge the fans......


zagsfan20, NBAGOD, you have been where I have and totally get it. The bad thing is now the Blazers have an owner with deep pockets but the deep pockets do absolutely NO GOOD with an owner that decided to go cheap and that is what he has done.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I am sorry for all of the devoted Portland fans... sorry he is your team's owner


All this time I thought you were a Blazer fan, Gym Rat. Why do you post here all the time, and why are you an administrator, if you're not a fan of the team?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

This is gonna be a good thread(grabs popcorn and a chair)

IBTL


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Paul Allen's best investment?*

Check out this view of Laura Harring. Warning: proceed cautiously if you have a heart condition.

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/granitz...400.jpg?path=pgallery&path_key=Harring, Laura


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Todd</b>!
> This is gonna be a good thread(grabs popcorn and a chair)
> IBTL


Yeah, I am waiting myself 


While I like having an owner with deep pockets to hopefully benefit the team. I agree, it disgusted me when Mr Allen laid off so many Blazer employees like he did. It was a total lack of class, let alone insensitivity to their lives. What bugged me most about that besides those people's families disruption, was that we wasted enough money that year in small player contracts (10 day and practice players and IL riders) to handsomely reward those people easily for their loyal work. It would have been money well worth spending on them. A million dollars / 88 or so people = a lot of dough!

And the debacle over the arena is just another example of bad choices. With his history in some investments you really gotta wonder about his choices. Going back on your word/contract is not a good thing no matter how you spin it business wise.

I think the state of the Blazers right now today is due to his poor decision making. I still wonder why we extended/signed Theo to so high a contract. As well as Darius and Zach. It will haunt us in the years to come. Expense vs talent ratio.

In some respects I disagree with his givings to charitables. Although he gets good PR and the benefit of tax incentives as well. How many of us still deduct our donations and church tithings on our taxes as well? I am all for donating AND getting some tax relief as well. But his are in a much higher level than mine obviously.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> All this time I thought you were a Blazer fan, Gym Rat. Why do you post here all the time, and why are you an administrator, if you're not a fan of the team?


I am an administrator because I am one of the owners of this site. I began posting here when I was a Blazer fan... and lived in Portland. I am no longer a fan. Too much water under the bridge. I made many friends in this forum and I am not sure why you think someone has to be a fan of a team to post in here. Many people post here that are not fans of the Blazers but fans of the NBA.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Many people post here that are not fans of the Blazers but fans of the NBA.


If you just want to talk about the NBA, rather than the Blazers, why wouldn't you hang out over at the "NBA" forum? As you know, since you are an owner of the site, it's a "catch-all forum for talking about anything and everything about the NBA." 

Maybe I'm different, but I wouldn't hang out at the forum of a team I didn't like.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Gym Rat has negative feelings and experiences relating to Paul Allen.

They probably didn't have a thread in the NBA forum about him - connect the dots.

Are you trying to tell one of the site owners where they should post? 

Seems really silly.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Are you trying to tell one of the site owners where they should post?
> 
> Seems really silly.


Yeah, about as silly as a Blazer hater hanging out with all us Blazer lovers.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

She has friends here, it's a good board - we were talking about a topic that she has strong opinions on...

Seriously, what's the big deal?

You and I don't even pay for the time we spend here - she owns and runs the place. 

I just don't understand why you're giving her crap. I think it's rude, but whatever - do what you want.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I think it's rude


I'm not trying to be rude, but I have the same objection to Gym Rat that a lot of you have to mixum. He's constantly whining about the Blazers, and Gym Rat is constantly putting down Allen and the organization. It's like going to Thanksgiving dinner at grandma's and having to listen to another family member criticize the cooking.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> This is a guy who will donate 1.5 million to help those affected by the Tsunami, will create the Allen Foundation for Brian Research to the tune of 100 million.... all very good PR and TAX moves but he is the same guy who fired Bob Whitsitt two days after getting out of the hospital while fighting cancer (couldn't you wait a decent amount of time, not that I am a Bob Whitsitt fan but be a humanitarian), he is the same guy that sent 88 hard working, devoted employees home without a decent severence package and had them escorted from the building. The declare bankruptcy on an arena funded by bonds from retirement funds... because he no longer liked the interest rate he originally agreed to. He had a way out, he could have personally guaranteed the loan and the bond holders would have lowered the interest rate.... this was a retirement fund his greed affected.
> 
> While his philanthropy is admirable, this is not a man with a heart. If so, he would care about the little people that work for him and devoted years to him. He sent them packing without a thanks. He fired Bob Whitsitt two days after leaving the hospital from cancer surgery. He probably never thought once abut the retirement funds affected by OAC's bankruptcy. I am sorry for all of the devoted Portland fans... sorry he is your team's owner and I hope Phil Knight or someone with some managment skills can buy the team and run it properly.
> ...


When are you ever going to get over the lay offs?!?!?! I'm sure the majority of the people who got laid off have moved on with thier lives.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NBAGOD</b>!
> Like Gym Rat, I have significant experience dealing with Paul Allen companies and I agree 100% with her. He is a miserable person and has surrounded himself with miserable people (Bert Kolde, Bob Whitsitt, etc).
> 
> He is a terrible businessman who won the lottery by riding the Microsoft wave with Bill Gates.....fortunately for him he's got so much money that even he can't squander it all. He gets into business ventures, makes committments and then pulls the plug without regard for the damage done. ASCN, The Portland Fire, The Rose Quarter, the rail Blazers. Do you know how many employees left longtime broadcasting positions to join ASCN, only to have the rug pulled out from under them less than 18 months into the venture? Lots.
> ...


Ya, and I'm sure Phil Knight knows ALL the names of his employee's at NIKE too... give me a break! The things you two complain about happen EVERYDAY. Its life... move on.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

After spending half an hour typing a post, clicked submit and for some reason was told I was not logged in although I am so I have to start over. This will be abbreviated since my hands are frozen...
I have followed this with interest, especially those who have inside knowledge. As far as Whitsitt goes, I have no tears for him, IMO it's a case of reaping what he has sown. As far as the others, a different story.
But it's not a personal issue. The question is not whether Paul Allen has the personality of a doorknob (that was hilarious); it's that it really is not possible to be a compassionate capitalist in business. Like Don Corleone said it's business not personal and it has nothing to do with whether someone is personally a nice guy/lady or not.
Because what people have related here is not unique. I was working at Emanuel Hospital in Portland in 1990 when they had a big layoff. First they went after the 4 year employees, myself included. Because retirement was vested after 5 years, they wanted to get rid of us before they had to start paying into our retirement. Then they went after the high seniority employees. I remember one woman had been there 32 years, she came straight from college, and was 2 years from retirement. She came to work and was told go home, you've been laid off. They would not even offer early retirement so she could leave with dignity after 32 years. She left in tears and they had the gall to call her at home and say she should see a shrink since she was so depressed about losing her job. Remember Enron? A few execs will get taps on the wrist, but others got $13 million bonuses while employees lost jobs, retirement, life savings, health care. (sure you want to put your social security into Enron stock?) And I hope I don't get slapped by the mods for being political, but the current president repeatedly failed in business ventures (Paul Allen did have one shining success and I don't agree it was just because of Bill Gates), but his family connections kept bailing him out. He got richer while stockholders and employees were left holding the bag. Anyone who's been in the workforce any length of time can tell similar stories.
If someone were to ask us here if we think American veterans should come home with no jobs, no health care, no counseling to help them readjust to civilian life, no housing, most of us would say no, including those who like me opposed the Iraq


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

DAMN! Now the board posted in the middle of a sentence!!!!!
Curses
Sorry
Most of us would not want that for American vets. If you asked Paul Allen he'd probably say the same. But ask him if he's willing to overturn the tax cut for the rich so that social services such as veterans' benefits are adequately funded and that would be a different story. It's not in his interests. If vets get shafted, well, he can make a tax deductible charitable contribution. 
The traits that irritate some of us -- the very conspicuous consumption (how many jets and mansions does one man need?), the heavy security to insulate him from public opinion, the disregard for the lives of what Gym Rat called "little people" even though his roots are working class, the relegation of women to arm candy -- these are not just the personal characteristics of one individual. They are inevitable when more and more wealth gets concentrated in the hands of fewer and fewer people. The planet's resources are finite and his multiple estates, jets and yachts can only come at the expense of someone else's job, health care, housing and/or environmental protection. It's not the man, folks, it's the system. 
But I disagree with Gym Rat that Blazers are singularly unfortunate in having such an owner. After all, I live in the Bay Area, a rogues' gallery of sports owners from Finley to Davis to Cohan to DeBartlolo to York....(Originally I wrote more about that but my hands really are screaming so I'll skip it in the rewrite):soapbox:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Capitalism has flaws, but it's better than anything else.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Working at the Rose Garden and being in his presence, i would have to agree with Gym Rat....Paul Allen is everything she describes him as and more....I have never in my year and a half at the Rose Garden ever seen him interact with any of the fans.....Its almost like he has a invincible shield around him....I have heard stories of people trying to talk to him and his bodyguards would get in the persons face and even get physical with him.....It almost reminds of someone who had no social skills in school and was picked on so much that they want to take it out on everybody now that their rich....

Since the Blazers have been losing i havent seen him or his bus at any of the games....

And as of the new year, there is new management at the Rose Garden, now that the OAC (Oregon Arena Corporation) has taken over and it seems to be running much more smoothly.....

Nash doesn't really talk much when i see him in the halls and he always seems bitter....I have on many occasions seen him on the event level at the Rose Garden talking on his cell phone during games...

Patterson on the other hand is a very nice guy and doesnt seperate himself from the crowd....His wife is extremely nice and friendly.....

Being a Blazer fan and actually working for the blazers is interesting because i get to see some of what happens from behind the scenes.......


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Patterson gets crap heaped on him thats really not his doing.

like the whole "patternash" thing. It's really a dig at Nash, since he's the GM.

Patterson really is more about the running of the franchise, whereas Nash is more about the making of the team. But it's just easier to combine the two as one entity, when coming up with blanket statements to fault Nash for a trade he didn't make.

As for Paul Allen, I don't care if he knows the names of the employees. I seriously doubt the guy who runs Fred Meyer knows my dads name, and he's been at the store for 30+ years. 

Would it be better if he was more like Cuban, in the personable sense? Sure. I think it'd be great if Paul Allen dropped us a note about his email address, and said we could write him. 

I kind of understand why he's so anti social (among us plebians). If I was worth 21 billion, I'd probably be a bit of an elitist snob too. 

Infact, I bet if Paul Allen gave me 10 million (I think just 1/2100th of his net worth), I'd probably be a bit leery around people.

Infact, I challenge Paul Allen to give me 10 million, to prove my point...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I kind of understand why he's so anti social (among us plebians). If I was worth 21 billion, I'd probably be a bit of an elitist snob too.


Ted Turner, Cuban, and Mickey Arison (Miami Heat owner) are all just as wealthy as Paul Allen, (give or take a couple million) and are very personable and i'm pretty sure that they don't close down a major road for there bus to leave its respective arena.....

It's funny that Paul Allen would not be where he is today without Bill Gates and yet Bill Gates is a much nicer guy and gives a ton more to charity than Allen....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> 
> 
> Ted Turner, Cuban, and Mickey Arison (Miami Heat owner) are all just as wealthy as Paul Allen, (give or take a couple million) and are very personable and i'm pretty sure that they don't close down a major road for there bus to leave its respective arena.....


not to be too nit picky, but Cuban is worth 1.3 billion..Turner is worth 2.4. Arison is worth about 5.5

Paul Allen is worth 21 Billion.

Thats more than just "give or take a few million"


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> not to be too nit picky, but Cuban is worth 1.3 billion..Turner is worth 2.4. Arison is worth about 5.5


Whoops my bad. 

A billionaire is a billionaire....once you have a billion i dont think that money is really an issue anymore......


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> When are you ever going to get over the lay offs?!?!?! I'm sure the majority of the people who got laid off have moved on with thier lives.


Yes, they have. But anytime someone starts talking about what a wonderful person Paul Allen is.... it reminds me of what a jerk he really is.... and I have a right to state my opinion. 

When are you going to realize this man has no sense of compassion?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoops my bad.
> ...


I hope to find out someday...8)


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard - who ever said I was a Blazer hater? I dislike Paul Allen's business practices and his inability to manage the organization properly - that doesn't make me a Blazer hater. In fact, I would love for Blazer Mania to return and for the team to become something the city can be proud of. The city and fans deserve that. The chances of that happening under Paul Allen are slim - IN MY OPINION... 

And, I will post wherever I like and about whatever I want. I think I have that right. If you don't like it - maybe you should go away. It isn't like I am in here making 10 posts a day about my distain for Paul Allen. I don't post daily gloom and doom threads. But when a Paul Allen lovefest begins, I am sure I will say what I think.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

After reading through this thread, I have only one comment:

If being rich means living your life under a microscope, I would much rather be of modest means!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I haven't seen a link to Dwight Jaynes' column on Whitsitt and Allen posted here yet, but it appears that he agrees with Gym Rat that the Blazers need a new owner:

Whitsitt and Allen Flamed


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> And, I will post wherever I like and about whatever I want. I think I have that right. If you don't like it - maybe you should go away.


Hmm. Paul Allen isn't the only arrogant one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> I haven't seen a link to Dwight Jaynes' column on Whitsitt and Allen posted here yet, but it appears that he agrees with Gym Rat that the Blazers need a new owner:
> 
> Whitsitt and Allen Flamed


Dwights hated Paul Allen for years...probably because of the fact Paul Allen has a better rug than Dwight does.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm. Paul Allen isn't the only arrogant one.


Watch that name calling... it is against the site rules.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, they have. But anytime someone starts talking about what a wonderful person Paul Allen is.... it reminds me of what a jerk he really is.... and I have a right to state my opinion.
> ...


So how do you feel about Bob Whitsitt? In my opinion, he's the one who deserves the most blame.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> Watch that name calling... it is against the site rules.


pretty odd that TH called you a "Blazer Hater," as he once threw a big hissy fit when I wrote in a post that he "hated" Rasheed. He went on and on about how hate is a word thats associated with rape and killing (need me to link?) and how offended he was. It's also wierd that someone who has started literally hundreds of threads bashing Blazer players would accuse someone else of being a Blazer hater and state thats unwelcomed behavior. To tell the owner/administrator whats what on their own site is surreal comedy (IMO) like a guest telling a homeowner they aren't welcome in their own house.

I don't know PA, and I have no illusions of him being a great guy or of wanting to meet him. I'd imagine that many of the rich and powerful make the entitled egos of the players look humble in comparison. I still like hoops and my team best of all. Supposive warts and all, I'm happy with PA as an owner compared to some of the other shlubs (Cohan, Schinn) out there. I like that he's willing to spend a lot of money on the team.

I may not agree with posters on this and other subjects, but I always appreciate the opprotunity bbb.net gives me to field differing opinions on the game and team I love. Many thanks Gym Rat!

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If any of you saw ESPN's Outside The Lines on Tuesday night they had a good story on Arthur Blank and his commitment and loyalty to his fans......Going as far as selling $100 season tickets....Signing autographs and talking with the fans and not seperating himself from them and thinking he is elite to them.....He has brought back the fans to Atlanta football and is one of the good stories in football.....

Now that is how an owner is suppose to act...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> It's also wierd that someone who has started literally hundreds of threads bashing Blazer players would accuse someone else of being a Blazer hater and state thats unwelcomed behavior.


You just don't get it, STOMP. 

I love the Trail Blazers, and I get upset when certain players are underperforming or casting the team in a bad light.

Gym Rat is not even a Blazer fan. She says so herself. She couldn't care less if the team wins or loses.

Surely you can see the difference.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Guys, do not anger Gym Rat.

Take it from me, she holds grudges you know...

Wait, that's only against me...

...heh heh heh...


(I'm just kidding, although I'm still not sure what I initially did to rub her the wrong way... Oh well. All is well now. She is in my fan club afterall.)


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> So how do you feel about Bob Whitsitt? In my opinion, he's the one who deserves the most blame.


Whitless??? Not a fan, at all. Don't even like the man. I felt bad because he was fired two days after leaving the hospital fighting cancer - and that is simply being human, not out of fondness. I thought it was a great day for the Blazers' organization when he was sent packing back to Seattle. That said, he didn't make decisions without Paul Allen's blessing.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Guys, do not anger Gym Rat.
> 
> Take it from me, she holds grudges you know...
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Whitless??? Not a fan, at all. Don't even like the man. I felt bad because he was fired two days after leaving the hospital fighting cancer - and that is simply being human, not out of fondness. I thought it was a great day for the Blazers' organization when he was sent packing back to Seattle. That said, he didn't make decisions without Paul Allen's blessing.


FYI - Whitsitt didn't have cancer. He had an abnormality that would most likely develop into cancer if it had not been removed, but he had no cancer at the time of the operation.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> FYI - Whitsitt didn't have cancer. He had an abnormality that would most likely develop into cancer if it had not been removed, but he had no cancer at the time of the operation.


Well, I was working last week in the Rose Garden and heard that from someone who worked there. I suppose I should double check my sources but it was a busy week.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This is a good example of just how strange our owner is......

Link


----------

